# TFO Rods...



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Well .....with the income tax return comes the possibly of a new rod......for those out there that have TFO Rods what do you think of them......they look prety good to me...But Ive always use St. Croix ,Redington or Cortland stuff....My local shop has a 8ft 4wt just beggin me to bring it home......I have a few bud's that have the high dallor stuff from sage ...nice rods but way to fast for my casting style.....I generally fish a medium -medium fast rods....


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Ive never been impressed with anything that ive tried from TFO---I think Echo makes a nice better performing rod for close to the same cost.

For everyone like me that hates TFO there is another that sleeps with their TFO rod.

its personal preference and a match up to your casting style what makes the difference. Its like asking who makes the best beer.

our FFF chapter got some reddington rods for lessons for the community groups and whatever they were---they were great---smooth easy casting rods that were cheap (50-75 bux with the line and reel) impressive ! Gotta cast em to find em otherwise you will never know.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Ive never been impressed with anything that ive tried from TFO---I think Echo makes a nice better performing rod for close to the same cost.

For everyone like me that hates TFO there is another that sleeps with their TFO rod.

its personal preference and a match up to your casting style what makes the difference. Its like asking who makes the best beer.


----------



## Dabassassassin (May 2, 2007)

Love my TFO professional series 5wt.. can't go wrong for the prices as well as with Ross rods. I will also be picking up a 8wt with my income tax 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a TFO in 3, 5, 6, 8, and 10 wgt. Also have a 10 foot Jim Teeny 7 wgt I use for Steelhead.
Great price and great customer service. Had one break when I slipped and fel last year.
Sent it back and had a new rod back in less than 2 weeks.
For the money preety good deal. Do like the Echo rods as well.
Can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I like both my tfo 4wt and 10 wt actually broke them both last year and had no problem with the warranty getting new rods.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

The rod that matches me perfectly is a TFO Signature 3wt. I believe I could effectively cast that rod blindfolded. I own (or have owned) a lot of rod brands & models ranging in price/quality from top to bottom and that TFO rod just fits my casting stroke perfectly. I also own a TFO Pro 2wt and it is a good rod, but just doesn't have the same action.
My biggest complaint with TFO is the quality of the cork on those rods. I know good cork is becoming rare, but my rods have a lot of putty fills in the cork. Just cosmetic, but I don't like to see that much filler.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

plan on playing with my TFO/ Ross reel..... this spring, maybe chasing some musky?? would have like to go steeling.... but just to far of a drive


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I have 2 TFO BVKs and PRO. I love the action on the BVK, fast rod and has plenty of backbone. I agree the cork and guides could be better quality but that really has no effect on performance. For the price and warranty it's tough to find a better rod.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Flymaker, there are some good TFO rods for trout, however if you like a moderate action look at the redington Tempt. It's a smooth traditional action with a good price. I would choose a BVK for a general purpose but its not as slow and if you like em slow the tempt is the better choice.

Ironman, if your looking for a low cost musky rod right now the only one that seems to last is the predator II from redington, it doesnt cast as pretty as some of the others but it doesnt die when you cast a musky fly. The reel shouldnt matter to much, but get a good line.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

riverKing said:


> Ironman, if your looking for a low cost musky rod right now the only one that seems to last is the predator II from redington, it doesnt cast as pretty as some of the others but it doesnt die when you cast a musky fly. The reel shouldnt matter to much, but get a good line.


Thanks for the advice, but I am stuck with what I already have....and a couple to choose from  just need to get out there and use them this spring sight fishing the shallows for them....maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

HAHAHA---nothing like opening a can of worms on a flyfishing forum---

A friend is a pretty good caster and had some points at cabelas and tfo was on sale so he brought his prized 10wt that he just got to a casting event. It was blowing 15-20mph and he strung it up and it pooped badly. We put the same line on my scott s3s 10 wt and he fired off a 70 ft cast and just looked at me. Eventually he bought the scott from me when i switched to Loomis. 

The bottom line: You have to try whats out there---you might end up with a rug beater.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

ledslinger said:


> HAHAHA---nothing like opening a can of worms on a flyfishing forum---
> 
> A friend is a pretty good caster and had some points at cabelas and tfo was on sale so he brought his prized 10wt that he just got to a casting event. It was blowing 15-20mph and he strung it up and it pooped badly. We put the same line on my scott s3s 10 wt and he fired off a 70 ft cast and just looked at me. Eventually he bought the scott from me when i switched to Loomis.
> 
> The bottom line: You have to try whats out there---you might end up with a rug beater.


I will agree with you on this. I fish a lot of smaller creeks for musky with my 10 wt so casting distance isn't as much of an issue. But I have had it on some big water and I was a little disappointed with the casting distance.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i got a 5wt tfo pro. I think its a great rod.


----------

